# Pop a top!



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow! How far were you away? Good shooting

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Ukprelude said:


> Wow! How far were you away? Good shooting
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks! This was from 10m.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Nice man well done

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## xNonsense (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for sharing! really not sure why I've never thought to turn the tab up as I shoot on cans 80% of the time. Definitely going to try this next time I go out.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

WOW!!! Amazing difficult shot!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shot Bean flip! Fun to watch it just disappear!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow very impressive, vids like this give me hope that I'll be that good one day


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Woo.. get it dude.. even more impressive.. attach something to the tab so you can hit it.. and open the soda. Then chug away! Great shootin man.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent!!!! I am delighted to see you shooting again. It has been a while since I saw one of your shooting videos.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

???? Pop-a-top again...I think I'll have another round ???? ???? Great shooting!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shot


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Something new finally :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

If I heard right, the can was empty ?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome shooting!!

I commend your eyesight as well!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Kalevala said:


> Something new finally :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> If I heard right, the can was empty ?


Yes. Empty.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

So awesome Mike!


----------

